# Growth Spurts?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello!

Tillie is a little over 5 months and doing great!
I am wondering if Havs/puppies in general have growth spurts?
She seems to be sleeping a LOT more than normal the past 2-3 days, although she isn't eating much... could she be sick? or just sleepy??
Also, I am wondering if/when Havs, in general, hit their "rebelious" teenager stage??
Oh and also, at what temperatute should we put a sweater on her? It is getting cold at night and our house gets down to 60 degrees at night... is that cold for a Hav? She has her full puppy coat. 
thanks!!eace:


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello!
> 
> Tillie is a little over 5 months and doing great!
> I am wondering if Havs/puppies in general have growth spurts?
> ...


I would keep an eye on her, she might be feeling a bit under the weather. As long as she is eating/drinking and seems better in a few days, I wouldn't be overly worried.

Most dogs start being rebellious as teenagers - some as young as six months, some not until they're two years old. They will try to push your buttons (some are more adamant than others!) but as long as you stick with the rules you've all ready set and don't put up with them being "rude" you will be fine.

I wouldn't be worried at all about 60 degrees. I usually only put coats on if we're going for a real walk (not a run-out-and-pee walk) and it's freezing or below. And I do take the wind chill into account!

Glad to hear she is doing well! Good luck!

~K


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Tillies tired*

I have a friend who got her puppy a week before I did and they are only a week apart so Her little guy is about the same age as Tillie and Maddie. We have both noticed them sleeping more. I am by no means an expert on growth spurts or not eating.
Her puppy has lost a tooth so maybe Tillie is teething and that is why she is not eating as well. Also I do think they go threw growth spurts. I also think that they are maturing and just are not as puppy like. 
I do not like Maddie to skip meals because I feel she is growing and needs her food and started adding just a little bit of wet maybe one tablespoon. 
I make my own and freeze it in ice cube trays. Because I was told not to let a can sit for more than three days. I was giving her Halo chicken stew it really looked good. So for me I would be more worried about not eating than the sleeping . And remember I am not a expert. Hey look at it this way gives you time to get more done


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you so much for your reassuring words!!
The kids "let" her out in the backyard with them and she had SO much fun, BUT it has been raining, and so of course, she was COVERED in mud, so I had no choice but to give her a bath. Now, my husband is Russian and he is CONVINCED that people and pets can get sick from being cold.... but I HAD to give her a bath, I kept her as warm as possible, wrapped her in towels and blow dried a bit of her at a time so she wasn't all exposed... do you think having a bath when she is under the weather will make her get more sick? silly question, I know. Russians also believe that if your FEET get cold, you will get sick. sigh. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh YES, she is teething! last week, she had lost all of her top teeth and she has 2 big teeth and then another one coming in! I hadn't thought about that making her more tired... thanks for the idea!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys grew pretty steady for 2 years. After the first year, they just kind of filled out.

Seemed after my guys turned 1, they settled down. Scudder and Bella were never wild. They were both pretty calm, passive pups. Fred was wild and calmed dowm instantly at a year old. They have not had a rebellious phase yet! They are 6, 5 and 4.

If Tillie shivers, you should put a coat or sweater on her. Bella wears a sweater and coat on top of that, during the winter months. She is always cold. If the temperature dips below 60, she shivers! I put sweaters and coats on the boys if it's really nippy out. As long as they're not panting, I know they are fine. The other day it was cold and sleeting. I put their winter coats on. It was a good thing, because every part of them that wasn't covered was soaking wet. I know they would have been cold if not for their coats.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think Jack is going through a growth spurt now. He is 4 mos. I swear that last week he was a perfect weight - not too bony, easy to find his ribs. Today? His ribs are sticking out as if I never feed him. I think he is an inch taller, too! 

He has been sleeping a lot and has adult teeth coming in, too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so it is true what everyone always says... they grow up SO fast!! Tillie is 5 1/2 months and has most of her adult teethe already! sigh...


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> so it is true what everyone always says... they grow up SO fast!! Tillie is 5 1/2 months and has most of her adult teethe already! sigh...


I know what you mean. Eli is a few days shy of being 6 months old. Yesterday we were looking at the picture we took the day we brought him home. He was so tiny! He used to be smaller than the stuffed bird he tried having "relations" with this weekend! He got so excited playing with the toy that you-know-what happened. Poor baby looked so confused and uncomfortable. He couldn't stand or sit or lie down. My son saw "it" and he thought it was the grossest thing ever! :biggrin1: My son said he was glad we had scheduled his neuturing because he never wanted to see "it" again. Try explaining to a 10 year old that "it" is not what's going to be removed!

Eli sleeps quite a bit so I wouldn't worry about Tillie. It is the winter time and I think they "hybernate" a bit more. I know I have less energy too!

Oh, one more thing, if your house is heated I would make sure Tillie has enough to drink. I think we all become a little dehydrated in the winter time. I know that's hard to do when you're trying to control water intake to potty train but dehydration is possible in a very warm home.


----------

